
What are some simple programs you wrote for yourself? - kelukelugames
https://www.reddit.com/r/learnprogramming/comments/4zqubq/what_are_some_simple_programs_you_wrote_for/
======
bikamonki
These are some I currently use:

A _strong_ password generator

A web app to sync short notes between devices

An invoicing/crm app

A few web scrappers

A tiny script to capture and delete all Android notifications from Google apps
(b/c I disabled all Google apps on my phone)

A script to send a url link to my e-business card via sms

